# JFreeChart - Legende vertikal



## LukeVlbg (17. Aug 2009)

Bin schon den ganzen Tag fieberhaft auf der Suche nach einer Lösung.
Möchte die Legende (unterhalb des Charts), vertikal anordnen. Also nicht horizontal wie standardmäßig eingestellt ist. Ich weiss das es rechts und links vom Chart geht, ich brauche es aber unterhalb.

Ist es durch irgendeine Methode oder einen Hack möglich es so darzustellen?

Unter www.jfree.org &bull; Index page hab ich auch schon fieberhaft gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Irgendjemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## LukeVlbg (17. Aug 2009)

Hab jetzt doch noch ne Lösung gefunden, für alle die dasselbe Problem haben und nicht weiterwissen.


```
LegendTitle legendTitle = chart.getLegend();
LegendTitle legendTitleNew = new LegendTitle(plot, new ColumnArrangement(), new ColumnArrangement());
legendTitleNew.setPosition(legendTitle.getPosition());
legendTitleNew.setBackgroundPaint(legendTitle.getBackgroundPaint());
legendTitleNew.setBorder(legendTitle.getBorder());
        
        chart.removeLegend();
        chart.addLegend(legendTitleNew);
```

In Schritten:

1. Den alten LegendTitle holen
2. Einen neuen LegendTitle erstellen. Wichtig für das Verständniss ist hierbei, dass es zwei Arrangements (Anordnungen) gibt. Eines horizontal (für die Positionen TOP u. BOTTOM) und eine vertikale (für die Positionen links und rechts). Standardmäßig gibt es ein FlowArrangement (Fließ-Anordnung) für das horizontale- und ein ColumnArrangement für das vertikale Layout. Hier setzt man dann beide Layouts auf ColumnArrangement.
4. Jetzt braucht man noch die Position, die Hintergrundfarbe und den Rahmen der alten Legend und übergibt diese an die neue.
5. Zu guter letzt löscht man die alte Legend vom Chart und fügt die neue hizu.
6. Problem gelöst 

@Slater: Dürfte auch neu für dich sein


----------



## SlaterB (17. Aug 2009)

ich bin erstaunt, aber nicht mehr interessiert,
zu oft an derartigen Problemen geknabbert,

mach mir jetzt meine eigenen Charts


----------



## LukeVlbg (17. Aug 2009)

Hast schon recht ist auch oft ziemlich frustrierend wie das ganze aufgebaut ist und bis man sich dann zurecht findet.

Funktioniert das gut, seine eigenen Charts zusammenbasteln?
Verwendest du dazu deine eigenen Klassen?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Aug 2009)

eigene Klassen natürlich, viel erzählen werde ich dazu aber nicht


----------



## LukeVlbg (18. Aug 2009)

Schade, aber naja mir reicht JFreeChart ohnehin. Auch wenn ein paar unangenehme Sachen dabei sind, für das was ich mache wären eigene Klassen viel zu aufwändig.


----------

